# Steaming Milk



## Zebedi1 (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi, so I have recently tried to make a latte with my home espresso machine but whenever I try to steam the milk, it always froths too much. I have tried techniques online and I am struggling to use the wand to create a microfoam. I steam the milk to 145-155 F. Thanks!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

What machine are you using?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

This is probably one of the best video tutorials around.


----------



## Zebedi1 (Jan 12, 2018)

I have a tradition delonghi pump machine.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Which model?


----------



## Zebedi1 (Jan 12, 2018)

I think ECOV something not sure sorry thanks for vid


----------

